# Coffret pour stylo



## Franky2304 (Jul 30, 2020)

Coffret pour stylo
Fabriquer avec du plywood merisier russe et noyer
J’ai découper mes initials et rempli de resine
Fini avec une lacque


----------



## magpens (Jul 30, 2020)

C'est si bon !!

En réalité, c'est magnifique !!!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 30, 2020)

magpens said:


> C'est si bon !!
> 
> En réalité, c'est magnifique !!!


Yea, what Mal said!   Very nice !


----------



## LouCee (Jul 30, 2020)

Très beau travail sur l'étui à stylo, il a fière allure.

Very nice work on the pen case, it looks great.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice job! Looks Great! I’m just going to have to trust the others and agree with them. I speak every language except Greek and that looks Greek to me.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jul 31, 2020)

Very nice, Francois.
I like what you did with the drawer fronts.
Alan


----------



## Bryguy (Jul 31, 2020)

Tres beau!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 31, 2020)

It is a beautiful case Frank.


----------



## gimpy (Jul 31, 2020)

Very nice !!!!
Would you please give some detail
Like:   wood species, dimension
if you dont mind


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 31, 2020)

gimpy said:


> Very nice !!!!
> Would you please give some detail
> Like:   wood species, dimension
> if you dont mind




Kinda looks like Maple and Walnut.  But I don't speak French so I could be way off.  You'd think after three years of Latin I'd be able to figure it out, oh well.


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 1, 2020)

According to Google translate it is "Crafted with Russian Cherry and Walnut plywood."


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jehster1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Ou avez-vous trouve l'interieur de la boite? le support noir ou sont les stylos?
Merci


----------



## Franky2304 (Aug 23, 2020)

Jehster1 said:


> Ou avez-vous trouve l'interieur de la boite? le support noir ou sont les stylos?
> Merci


Interieur en velour commander sur amazone https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07DPSGXQC/ref=pe_41291580_475835250_FR_TE_3p_dp_1






						TR.OD 1 mm Elastic Cord Thread Beading String Cords, 100 Meters, Black : Amazon.ca: Home
					

TR.OD 1 mm Elastic Cord Thread Beading String Cords, 100 Meters, Black : Amazon.ca: Home



					www.amazon.ca


----------

